# vote vote week 4 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

time to vote again. voting ends 10:30pm CDT Monday night


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. UK
5. Purdue
6. WVU
7. Syracuse
8. Duke
9. Florida
10. Georgetown
11. Tennessee
12. UNC
13. UConn
14. UNLV
15. Ohio State
16. Michigan State
17. Texas AM
18. Wisconsin
19. Texas Tech
20. Cincy
21. Georgia Tech
22. Washington
23. Gonzaga
24. Kansas St.
25. Clemson

Bunch of people lost. More than willing to edit this before Monday night is over if I missed something.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Villanova
4. Texas
5. Syracuse
6. Purdue
7. Florida
8. W. Virginia
9. Duke
10. UNC
11. Connecticut
12. Tennessee
13. Ohio State
14. Michigan State
15. Washington
16. Texas A&M
17. Gonzaga
18. Cincinnati
19. Georgetown
20. Ole Miss
21. Clemson
22. UNLV
23. Butler
24. BYU
25. Minnesota

Tuff Call this weekk.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> 23. Louisville
> 25. Clemson
> 
> Bunch of people lost. More than willing to edit this before Monday night is over if I missed something.


Since you invited comments.

Louisville got crushed by Charlotte at Home on Saturday.

Clemson should just get punished for that disaster against Illinois!!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Full Effect said:


> 1. Kansas
> 2. Kentucky
> 3. Villanova
> 4. Texas
> ...


Minnesota over Wisconsin?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1	Kansas
2	Syracuse
3	Texas
4	Purdue
5	West Virginia
6	Villanova
7	Kentucky
8	Florida
9	Duke
10	Tennessee
11	UNC
12	Ohio St
13	Michigan St
14	Wisconsin
15	UNLV
16	New Mexico
17	Georgetown
18	Texas A&M
19	Texas Tech
20	Richmond
21	Cincinnati
22	Vanderbilt
23	St. Mary's
24	Kansas St
25	UConn

A few comments:
Two Teams this week had a 30+ point run. Kansas 36-0 and Syracuse 32-0. amd I will reward that dominance with 1-2. Syracuse played garbage teams this week but the aggregate scores of there first halves was 107-26, including 60-12 at the half against Maine. 

Texas has let Pitt hang around for a while, and Didn't really dominate USC. They are good - but they need to prove something. There at #3.

Kentucky finally did something - but then again it was only a 2 point win at home. Other then "talent", nothing they have done on the floor justified them to a higher then a #7 ranking.

Richmond has beat three good teams, including two away. Missouri, Old Dominion, and Ole Miss. They have earned a top 25 ranking.

Gonzaga losing at home to Wake, earned them a ticket just out of the top 25.

UConn sticks in my top 25 on talent of Robinson, Walker and Dyson - but they are just getting by in there wins .... they need a defining victory over a good team. I think they are better then #25, but have to prove it to me.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree about Syracuse and Kansas. I'm going to wait on Villanova. So far I have 2 teams that dropped out of my rankings (Louisville, Clemson) and possibly a 3rd (Florida St.)

BTW, if Villanova beats Maryland... do you think they should move up a spot or so?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

1. Kansas
2. Syracuse
3. Purdue
4.Villanova
5.Texas
6.Florida
7.Kentucky
8.West Virginia
9.Duke
10. Ohio St.
11.Texas AM
12.UNC
13.UNLV
14.Texas Tech
15.New Mexico
16.Cincinnati
17.Tennessee
18.UConn
19.Wisconsin
20.Michigan St.
21.North Carolina St.
22.Washington
23.Mississippi
24.Florida St.
25.Marquette


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Texas
4. Villanova
5. Purdue
6. West Virginia
7. Syracuse
8. Tennessee
9. Florida
10. Duke
11. UNLV
12. UNC
13. Ohio State
14. Texas AM
15. Georgetown
16. Michigan State
17. UConn
18. Wisconsin
19. Cincinnati
20. Texas Tech
21. Washington
22. New Mexico
23. Richmond
24. Mississsippi
25. Georgia Tech


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 KU
2 Nova
3 Texas
4 West Va
5 Purdue
6 Syracuse
7 Kentucky
8 Michigan State
9 Tenn
10 UCONN
11 duke
11 Butler
12 Georgetown
13 UNC
14 UNLV
15 Cincy
16 Gerogaia tech
17 Washington
18 Texas A&M
19 Texas tech
20 florida
21 Wisconsin
22 Missisppi
23 Louisville
25 Marquette


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Kentucky
3. Villanova
4. Purdue
5. Texas
6. Cuse
7. Duke
8. Florida
9. Ohio St.
10. UConn
11. UNLV
12. Georgetown
13. West Virginia
14. Texas Tech
15. UNC
16. Tennessee
17. Michigan St.
18. Wisconsin
19. Vandy
20. Charlotte
21. Washington
22. New Mexico
23. Richmond
24. Baylor
25. Miami, Fl

I had to have Charlotte after they put the Cards down like nobody's business...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

There is absolutely zero logical reason to rank UK ahead of Syracuse which many of you have.

Syracuse destroyed UNC - Kentucky struggled to put them away at home.
Syracuse destroyed Cal, while Kentucky struggled mightily with featherweigfhts such as Miami(ohio) and Stanford
Syracuse has destroyed everybody. Teams like Sam Houston stayed close to Kentucky
KenPom Power Rankings has Syracuse #4 and Kentucky a lowly #61 due to there margins of victories against poor teams.
Sagarin Ratings which minimize Margin of Victory, has Syracyse at #4 and Kentucky at #14.

By all means vote according to your masturbatory pleasures over NBA prospects. But be warned, NCAA titles are not won by group circle jerks over a team of top NBA propsects, but by the better NCAA team.

PS - There hasn't been any logical reason fro Syracuse to be ranked better then top teams this decade (other then after 2003), so I'm riding the trash talking wave.... until we lose


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

^^Instead of complaining about people having UK over Cuse, let's look at WVU shall we? They have no business in the top 10. None. UK being in the top 5 is justified. Same goes for Syracuse. I guess it just depends on what you prefer. I'm a UK fan, so of course I'm going to be homer now that UK is relevant again.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I think Syracuse played better than Kentucky so far but Kentucky has more talented and higher chances of advancing to the final 4 and for a NT
Both teams are undefeated so I rank Kentucky higher because of this plus I have a man crush on DeMarcus Cousins .. lol
Im a huge Wesley Johnson fan too though


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Vilanova
4. Kentucky
5. Syracuse
6. Purdont
7. Florida
8. West Virginia
9. Tennessee
10. Duke
11. Carolina
12. OSU
13. Michigan St
14. UCONN
15. Georgetown
16. UNLV
17. Wisconsin
18. Texas A&M
19. Cincy
20. Georiga Tech
21. Washington
22. Vandy
23. Texas Tech
24. Butler
25. Richmond


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. Texas
3. Villanova
4. Syracuse
5. Purdue
6. West Virginia
7. Tennessee
8. Duke
9. UConn
10. Florida
11. Kentucky
12. UNC
13. Michigan State
14. Texas A&M
15. Ohio State
16. UNLV
17. Georgetown
18. Wisconsin
19. New Mexico
20. Washington
21. Gonzaga
22. Cincinnati
23. Butler
24. Mississippi
25. Vanderbilt


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Btw ka, you don't have Duke listed... accident or you really hate them?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Just outside my list: Texas Tech, Kansas State, Charlotte, St. John's and St. Mary's.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think UTEP might be a surprise.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> I think UTEP might be a surprise.


UTEP might be good, but I'm no where near ready to put them in the Top 25.

Missouri State is another team I've got my eye on right now.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Missouri St. and Illinois St. could both be in the top 25 at some point. No, UTEP isn't close to the top 25 yet but I think that they could get there at some point.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Surprised nobody has Memphis in their top 25, they have blown out everyone they faced and only lost to Kansas by 2


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Surprised nobody has Memphis in their top 25, they have blown out everyone they faced and only lost to Kansas by 2


It probably has something to do with the other teams being a combined 12-24 without a single one having a winning record.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Well they are number 7 on Kenpom and number 9 on Sagarin Predictor (which is the part of his ranking that uses margin of victory) of course their schedule but they have destroyed those teams and the only tough game they had was against the best team in the country and they only lost by 2


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Heh. I'm the last guy you need to tell about where they placed in the computer polls. Typing in 1000 numbers by hand makes you notice a few things. The problem is they don't play a good team until Tennessee. I think Memphis is a pretty good team, but I'm not ready to put them in the top 25, more so when there are about 33 teams that deserve to be in there.

That being said, I wouldn't have a problem if someone else did. Illinois and Wazzou, on the other hand...


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Conference USA is actually not bad this year Tulsa and UTEP will probably be in the top 25 at one point and Marshall has been playing well of course UAB is always dangerous as well as Houston with Aubrey Coleman one of the most underrated players in the country

Wouldnt surprise me to see a good chunk of the Sweet 16 from non Big 6 schools this year


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how things pan out in the CUSA. The problem is they may have too many 'pretty good' teams but only Memphis as a stand out with UTEP, S. Miss, Tulsa, UAB, Marshall and Houston. One of them will have to separate themselves from the pack if they hope to make it to the big dance. The good news for Memphis is all those wins in the CUSA are going to help their RPI out quite a bit once the conference season starts out, which they are going to need.

I still think they are a two bid league, but they'll need some separation if they want any more than that.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed, and top 25 will be posted soon


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> By all means vote according to your masturbatory pleasures over NBA prospects. But be warned, NCAA titles are not won by group circle jerks over a team of top NBA propsects, but by the better NCAA team.


There need to be more posts like this on these boards.

In all seriousness though, I believe that Syracuse is perceived (not by me) to still be the team that lost to Division II Le Moyne. I know it was an exhibition game, but that still rests in the backs of people's minds. It took a while for the Michigan loss to Appy St to go away, I suspect it will be more than a month for the Le Moyne shocker to go away. We have arguably the two hottest teams in college basketball playing in Tampa on Thursday. If Syracuse is able to knock off Florida in their home state on Thursday, I will have no problem putting them in the top 3.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Memphis does deserve some considertation in the top 25 no doubt, and as a group, myself included, we may be sleeping on them.

They play Tennessee and Syracuse within the next month, so they will be more assessible by that time.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I nearly put them in my top 25


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Cornell's been getting votes in AP poll, but I'm wondering if Harvard isn't the team more likely to come out of the Ivy League this year. They managed to beat Boston College (who got votes in both polls).


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

JuniorNoboa said:


> By all means vote according to your masturbatory pleasures over NBA prospects. But be warned, NCAA titles are not won by group circle jerks over a team of top NBA propsects, but by the better NCAA team.


I almost spit out my drink after reading that.


----------

